# Updated Tribute Video



## nsmedicman (5 Jun 2007)

The video is now updated to reflect the losses of Corporal McCully and Master Corporal Priede....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odXhU4MlWg8


----------



## nsmedicman (14 Jun 2007)

Updated to reflect the loss of Trooper Caswell of the Royal Canadian Dragoons.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk4PrE3fZmE


----------



## nsmedicman (21 Jun 2007)

Updated to reflect the losses of Sergeant Christos Karigiannis, Corporal Stephen Bouzane and Private Joel Wiebe of 3PPCLI.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK4bQENq1es


----------



## nsmedicman (14 Jul 2007)

Updated to reflect the losses of Captain Dawe, Captain Francis, Master Corporal Bason, Corporal Anderson, Corporal Bartsch, and Private Watkins on 04 July:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2Mut_GpkFk


----------



## GAP (23 Jul 2007)

Excellent article by McLeans...

*'Say hello to her for me'*
Sgt. Christos Karigiannis became famous for a letter he wrote to Maclean's about our university cover girl. He died in Afghanistan
MICHAEL FRISCOLANTI, MARTIN PATRIQUIN & NICHOLAS KÖHLER | July 9, 2007 | 
Article Link

Three days before he died, Christos Karigiannis checked his email. It was Father's Day, and the 31-year-old sergeant had just returned to Kandahar Airfield after a lengthy stint outside the wire. Not surprisingly, his inbox was loaded. Loved ones back home had not heard from him in a while, and they were anxious for an update. They asked the usual stuff. How is the mission going? Did you receive my care package? How hot is it? But one friend had a much more urgent question: Do you know you're famous?
Staring at the screen, Karigiannis could only laugh. He barely remembered sending that letter to Maclean's -- the one that thanked the magazine for featuring such an "extremely attractive young lady" on the front of our annual University Student Issue. And yet there were his words, repeated all over the Internet. "Looking at Playboy or some other such magazine just does not excite anymore seeing as how it is all rather superficial and very overdone," he wrote. "The very refreshing image on your cover, given this girl's natural beauty and incredible sexiness, had most of us in agreement that she is the best pin-up in our collection. Who would have thought that our most impressive female photo would come from Maclean's?" 
More on link


----------



## nsmedicman (17 Aug 2007)

Updated with a different format and music by Tim McGraw.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilkdubu75Oc


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Aug 2007)

Very good, love the music.  :'(


----------



## nsmedicman (23 Aug 2007)

Updated to reflect the losses of Pte Simon Longtin and MWO Mario Mercier of the Royal 22e Regiment, and MCpl Christian Duchesne of 5 Field Ambulance:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93oi26Fzrgg


----------



## nsmedicman (31 Aug 2007)

Updated to reflect the loss of Major Raymond Ruckpaul on 29 August......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wl--6k2I_8


----------



## nsmedicman (6 Nov 2007)

updated yet again........

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=cg2GXXDXOdk


----------



## nsmedicman (7 Dec 2007)

Updated to reflect the loss of Corporal Beauchamp and Private Lévesque on 17 November.....

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=aT0LDcJvPzg


----------



## nsmedicman (8 Jan 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Gunner Jonathan Dion, Corporal Éric Labbé, and Warrant Officer Hani Massouh........

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=A3_1xmZwEik


----------



## nsmedicman (18 Jan 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Trooper Richard Renaud of 12e Régiment blindé du Canada......

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=8bZ8AUnJjFQ


----------



## nsmedicman (25 Jan 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Corporal Étienne Gonthier of 5 Combat Engineer Regiment......

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=39PbSkQMF04


----------



## nsmedicman (1 Feb 2008)

Updated again........

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=unKj_CQ938M


----------



## nsmedicman (9 Mar 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Trooper Michael Hayakaze.....

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=q6k93OeN3Hk


----------



## nsmedicman (13 Mar 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Bombardier Jérémie Ouellet of 1 RCHA.....

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=uIw_AGb-M5c


----------



## nsmedicman (20 Mar 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Sergeant Jason Boyes of 2PPCLI on 16 March.....


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=cFMazCZt0FU


----------



## nsmedicman (13 Apr 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Private Terry Street of 2 PPCLI on 04 April......

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=R2_HtvgFKsw


----------



## nsmedicman (17 May 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Corporal Michael Starker of 15 Field Ambulance on 06 May....

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=q-m3AdGDJaU


----------



## Sigger (17 May 2008)

I dont like all these updates.

May they rest in peace.


----------



## Pte.Butt (17 May 2008)

It's a very moving tribute, and I honestly think it should be aired on TV. I agree with Sigger, I don't like seeing all these updates.


----------



## nsmedicman (6 Jun 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Captain Richard (Steve) Leary of 2 PPCLI on 03 Jun.....

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ods_fAItPk


----------



## nsmedicman (10 Jun 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Captain Jonathan Snyder of 1PPCLI on 07 JUN 08

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ue4cbe5X1tM


----------



## nsmedicman (12 Jul 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Corporal Brendan Anthony Downey on 04 JUL 08, and Private Colin William Wilmot on 05 JUL 08....

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ86QYj8A6k


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jul 2008)

Very nice that there's a tribute out there for these Fallen Warriors,  
but call me youtube illiterate...the links only show the youtube home page...how do I view the videos   ???


----------



## nsmedicman (14 Jul 2008)

Just click on the link....and it should play the video on the Youtube page


----------



## nsmedicman (23 Jul 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Corporal James (Jim) Hayward Arnal of 2 PPCLI on 18 JUL 08

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=IGi6107ChvM


----------



## nsmedicman (10 Aug 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Master Corporal Joshua Brian Roberts of 2PPCLI on 09 AUG 08

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-1072849720882358420&hl=en&fs=true


----------



## nsmedicman (14 Aug 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Master Corporal Erin Doyle of 3PPCLI on 11 AUG 08

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=FQXFYTgtHj4


----------



## nsmedicman (25 Aug 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Corporal Dustin Wasden, Sergeant Shawn Eades, and Sapper Stephan Stock of 1CER on 21 AUG 08

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=CWocU5eZkbs


----------



## nsmedicman (10 Sep 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Private Chadwick James Horn, Corporal Michael James Alexander Seggie, and Corporal Andrew Paul Grenon on 03 SEP 08, and Sergeant Prescott Shipway on 07 SEP 08. All were members of 2PPCLI.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ-NiQHPpyg


----------



## nsmedicman (9 Dec 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Private Demetrios Diplaros, Corporal Mark McLaren, and Warrant Officer Robert Wilson of 1RCR on 05 DEC 08

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ONgCJKYvcLo


----------



## nsmedicman (16 Dec 2008)

Updated to reflect the loss of Corporal Thomas Hamilton, Private John Curwin, and Private Justin Jones of 2RCR on 13 DEC 08

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=VtGG2bhgsFo


----------



## nsmedicman (8 Feb 2009)

Updated as of 03 FEB 09....with new music...and layout....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahyjWydgKcs


----------



## nsmedicman (16 Apr 2009)

Updated as of 16 APR 09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFKp0357_eQ


----------

